# Apartment Rental



## robbo462003 (Jan 26, 2013)

Can anyone please recommend budget apartment rental I would prefer not to stay in the city,


----------



## broke45 (May 16, 2013)

*For Real*

Hello all, I am new here, and considering a move to HK. Looked at many advertisements for apartments around 10000 HKD. Some were advertised at Seaview. They said 10000 HKD apartments existed. Many many have said it is impossible. Any thoughts?


----------



## broke45 (May 16, 2013)

raj2013 said:


> Yes they do exist. ..depends which area youbare looking to live...on hk island you would find them in kennedy town and few in Causeway bay...else far east on hk island has cheaper options...but again dependa where u wanna live..I can help better


Hey, thanks for responding! Location means really anywhere that I may hop on a bus to get to the airport. I will need to walk to a grocery store. I really don't want to have to buy a car. An area that has the amenities like a gym, groceries, and doctors in reach. How about it?


----------



## broke45 (May 16, 2013)

raj2013 said:


> Tung Chung is a place closest to airport. It has everything u need closest to your reach...but is ur office near airport or u need a place from where u can reach airport comfortably? Hk otherwise is very well connected with one of the best transportation in the world. So it all depends how close you wanna live from ur workplace.


You know, I did hear Tung Chung was close. Hearing it again sure helps. Yes, easy reach to airport is essential for me. Like I said, I need the important amenities etc. I'll check out Tung Chung as soon as I get some time. Hey man, thanks again.


----------

